# Square D Cover Screws



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

Any "real" electrical supply house (not big box store) should have them.


----------



## bbo (Feb 28, 2010)

if you have a screw that does fit, simply take it to the hardware store to see what fits. they will have displays by the screws to fit them into to see what proper size thread you need. some of my local box stores also have a nice variety of screws and also fitment aids.

edit, looks like the H-D would have replacements.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Square-D...-Replacement-Screws-6-per-Pack-S106/100123734#


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Ace Hardware also has them. I have found that the local Ace Hardware down the street from my house, has more nuts, bolts, screws, etc. in that category, than the local Lowes & Home Depot does.


----------



## brric (Mar 5, 2010)

Menards has SQ D cover screws. Believe me, they are not a standard thread that is readily available at the hardware store, other than as posted above.


----------



## itsnotrequired (Apr 30, 2010)

you can also get them off amazon


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

brric said:


> Menards has SQ D cover screws. Believe me, they are not a standard thread that is readily available at the hardware store, other than as posted above.


If it is just for the Dead Front, believe me, Ace Hardware would have that thread in their stock. I have had better luck with my local Ace Hardware store, when getting hard to find screws and bolts, that especially use Metric threads, than I do anywhere else.

These appear to be a Metric Thread, http://www.lowes.com/pd_79567-296-S106_.. For only $1.58 for five, they would be cheaper than probably $0.85 a piece out of the screw drawer at Ace.

I think we can all agree, to go out and dig through the bins at the local Ace or someplace else, would be not worth it, for the price that Lowe's or other places have.

Lets close this thread up now.


----------



## brric (Mar 5, 2010)

Ok, we'll close it now because Greg says so. Be sure to keep us monitored on any future threads.


----------



## plummen (Jan 10, 2010)

md2lgyk said:


> Any "real" electrical supply house (not big box store) should have them.


Box stores sell them in electrical aisle.


----------



## Know A Little (Sep 29, 2013)

Unless they have changed something these are 10/32's


----------



## brric (Mar 5, 2010)

Know A Little said:


> Unless they have changed something these are 10/32's


SQ D's are absolutely NOT 10-32's


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

More like 8-32's.


----------



## brric (Mar 5, 2010)

Jim Port said:


> More like 8-32's.


Wanna bet?


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Replaces lost or damaged load center cover and service entrance device screws
Fits most service entrance devices
Fits all QO and Homeline load centers
6 Screws included

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Square-D...Screws-6-per-Pack-S106/100123734#.Uruug_tiS4Q


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

From the http://www.schneider-electric.us/si...&country=US&lang=en&id=FA118038&redirect=true



> What is the thread-size on a 4020513001K, Cover screw?
> It has a special triple lead thread screw, that drives three times as fast as a normal screw. The threads are a 10/32 `` size thread. The screw is made just for Square D, and you will not find one just like it in a Hardware Store.


----------



## busman (Nov 7, 2008)

I believe that Square D are 10-32, but not standard ones. A regular 10-32 screw is a single start screw. The ones in question are two-start screws. They go in twice as far per turn. Grandfather was a forty year lathe operator a Cincinnati Milacron.

Oh, and you won't find those in the hardware bins, and even if you did, they wouldn't be legal to use. Panel cover screws do not have threads all the way to the end and have a blunt tip.

Mark


----------



## k_buz (Mar 22, 2012)

I've used ground screws in a pinch.


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

Marc, how could a screw that is 32 threads per inch go in twice as fast as another screw with the same pitch? Faster screws always seem to have coarser threads.


----------



## busman (Nov 7, 2008)

Jim Port said:


> Marc, how could a screw that is 32 threads per inch go in twice as fast as another screw with the same pitch? Faster screws always seem to have coarser threads.


Jim,

Does this picture help?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Lead_and_pitch.png

Follow the red or green thread.

Mark


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

Thank you, I think I can see how it would start faster since there are two spots to grab the material to start the threading.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Actually it is a triple thread screw not a double.


----------

